# Lexia Water - Report and Beersmith



## amcqueen (25/1/14)

Hey guys,

I have started to get a bit more serious about brewing and the water im using.

I live in Aveley and asked for the water report last week which they dutifully gave me.

I havent started investigating and Im tempted to buy Palmer's water book, but thought I would asked the esteemed gentry on this forum their thoughts on how they interpret the data and enter into beersmith. Given that the repot is a min and max in terms of range, how do you set up a profile from a report like this into the likes of Beersmith which is what im using.

Whats your thoughts/methods?

View attachment PM-#9433152-v1-DWQ_Data_Sheet_Lexia_2013 (3).pdf


----------



## keifer33 (25/1/14)

This will be insanely helpful for me considering I am just down the road. Something that has been on my to do list since moving so happy to be able to run a different profile to you for a similar batch.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/1/14)

Was listening to a podcast ep of Beersmith which had John Palmer and Colin Kaminski on it talking about water and the book. Their advice was that water reports aren't all that helpful and that if you really want to do it to buy a brewers titration kit to test it yourself. They said it was approximately $120 for 100 tests. Maybe we could get a few Perth people together to chip in and get one. I'm sure none of us need 100 tests or wants to spend $120 on testing our water.


----------

